# Flying Sleigh - BBCSO



## Mattia Chiappa (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello!

I've heard quite a lot of slow, intimate music made with this library so I wanted to try something different and I challenged myself with a piece I knew it would be hard to mockup.

Here you go!





Files and score here:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Nw4YA1JOgN1yRwrRkkMp0euD7Z0MyDQ1

MIDI:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Qwz9cdch0OerZqty6ikwN20AWODKXWZH


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 19, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 19, 2019)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've heard quite a lot of slow, intimate music made with this library so I wanted to try something different and I challenged myself with a piece I knew it would be hard to mockup.
> 
> ...



Good to know his library handles fast passages pretty well. I've been writing a lot of slow stuff myself, and keep thinking I must try to write something fast-paced. All too easy to just slap a few slow chords underneath a tune.

I'm also pleased to hear you've used put the legendary sleigh bells to good use! 

Nice track - thanks for sharing.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 20, 2019)

This is absolutely brilliant, thank you so much for your inspiration!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 20, 2019)

Brilliant !
I love your style a lot.
BBCSO deserves you well


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 10, 2019)

Excellent! Could you share the midi file? I would try to shift this work for SSO. As soon as I finish with Closure - BBCSO Demo which is moving towards completion. I will publish it right there. Many will be just as interested. I think your mockup is very professionally written. Both compositionally and programmed very well. You are a great example as a reference for learning different orchestration and demonstration for comparing libraries.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 10, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Excellent! Could you share the midi file? I would try to shift this work for SSO. As soon as I finish with Closure - BBCSO Demo which is moving towards completion. I will publish it right there. Many will be just as interested. I think your mockup is very professionally written. Both compositionally and programmed very well. You are a great example as a reference for learning different orchestration and demonstration for comparing libraries.


Hi Vladimir, thank you! Yes I'll attach the midi file on the top later today. I'll let you know when I did.


----------



## artinro (Dec 10, 2019)

Very well done! Would be interested in knowing the mics you used here.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 10, 2019)

artinro said:


> Very well done! Would be interested in knowing the mics you used here.


Hi, thanks! It was a quite complex mix of microphones and each section was treated differently I think. I was excited (still am actually) about all the options available and I think ended up using pretty much everything at some point.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 10, 2019)

Is this John Williams-like? - forgive me, but I had the thought - very well done!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 11, 2019)

@Vladimir Bulaev and for anyone else interested I've linked the MIDI file on top. It should be also available in the folder.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow! Really well done!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 14, 2019)

Amazing thing with this midi file. When I open it in my DAW giving here a lot of tracks. it was the same with Closure. It's funny:emoji_snowman2:


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 14, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Amazing thing with this midi file. When I open it in my DAW giving here a lot of tracks. it was the same with Closure. It's funny:emoji_snowman2:


That looks so weird and confusing  My screen doesn't have nearly as many tracks. The keyswtitches must be triggering all sorts of weirdness like that. I'm sorry you're enduring the painful process of making some sense out of that mess


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 14, 2019)

Well, It will take some time. I'll just collect the same tracks with the same names.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 16, 2019)

A few days ago @artinro asked me if I could share with him some screenshots of the mic selections I used, so I thought I would make it available for everybody to see. Going back to this after a few weeks I was surprised to see it's a much simpler mix than I remembered.

WOODS:






BRASS:






STRINGS:






TIMPANI:






PERCUSSIONS:


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Dec 16, 2019)

CELESTE:






HARP:


----------



## artinro (Dec 16, 2019)

Very kind, Matt. Grateful!


----------



## handz (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice piece, I have enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Jan 4, 2020)

Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
Spitfire Symphonic Brass
Spitfire Percussion
Spitfire Harp

Sound out of the box, no reverb, all microphones CTA are turned on. close and tree in based, less ambient mic.

*Mattia Chiappa*
Thank you for sharing the project. It was not easy. It was impossible just to take and transfer all the midi data to the SSO. Especially with such a rich orchestration as yours. I had to tinker a lot, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Jan 4, 2020)

The balance may not quite match the original, but that should be enough to compare the two libraries. And so, in my opinion, they both do a great job. I can’t choose preference for any tone. be it tone BBC or Lyndhurst Hall. BBCSO has more advantage in this due to a huge number of microphones. However, I personally like the BBCSO only because it was originally created by the author. 

Now I hear inconsistencies in strings and brass to a large extent, but I can’t spend more time. Another job is waiting for me. 

I guess no one else plans to participate yet, but it's a pity. I would like to hear other examples of libraries. One way or another, I was glad to participate. See you again.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you @Vladimir Bulaev for doing that. I can see how this piece was a lot harder than the previous. Reversely I tried myself to swap libraries with BBCSO using some older pieces but it didn't quite work either. As you said, it takes a lot of time to make it sound good maybe even longer than starting from scratch.
I think this is very good for comparing the sonic and spacial properties of the 2 libraries though. When you're talking about balance, bear in mind that I did pull a few faders, nothing major (expect maybe for pizz strings which were surprisingly loud) but something to be considered.
I seriously hope, it was at least a bit fun and you were able to take something out of it. Thanks again!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 23, 2020)

@Vladimir Bulaev what a great sounding track. Of course hats off to @Mattia Chiappa for a wonderful composition. This time, I for one really prefer hearing this composition in the SSO version. It sounds completely realistic for me.


----------



## AlainTH (Apr 4, 2020)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've heard quite a lot of slow, intimate music made with this library so I wanted to try something different and I challenged myself with a piece I knew it would be hard to mockup.
> 
> ...



i see this today and i am interested... the link for midi is not available, could you repost it?


----------

